

First Impressions: Safari 4 Beta  - r11t
http://paulstamatiou.com/2009/02/25/first-impressions-safari-4-beta

======
CalmQuiet
Usually I judge life to be too short to be an unpaid beta tester, but paul
stamatiou's review gives a persuasive _developer's_ perspective on the Safari
4 beta.

And about the "3x" or "4x" faster JS claims... Paul points out that this beta
is "only a tad bit faster than the recent Firefox 3.1 beta."

------
trickjarrett
Overall I enjoy the Safari 4 beta. It runs much faster and as it mirrors more
closely the Chrome interface (which I prefer with the tabs long the top) I'm
quite happy with it.

I have crashed it a few times, but those usually surrounded Flash interactions
and I dutifully reported such incidents.

I wrote a very short review of it on my site:
[http://www.trickjarrett.com/2009/02/24/my-thoughts-about-
saf...](http://www.trickjarrett.com/2009/02/24/my-thoughts-about-
safari-4-beta/)

